# Bosch PR20EVS or GKF125CEK



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, I know it's personal preference but I'd like opinions on the two routers listed above.

Does anyone have the newer Bosch GKF125CEK?
How do you like it?
Is it that much better than the older Colt PR20 - is the difference worth it ($89 vs $139)

What about the DEWALT DWP611 1.25-HP - does it compare - same price as the newer Bosch ($139)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't speak for the Colt or the newer model but I have the 611 kit. It's a great little router to use and I can't recall anyone saying otherwise, and there are a lot of us with one. I have seen a few posts lately about some mechanical issues. It's slightly more powerful than the Colt.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Vince...my take is that all of those size routers have basically the same form/fit/function...so I let my hand decide...

Which one fits better in my hand...this becomes my buying criteria.

Because of this I initially bought the Ridgid...then I bought the Colt for the additional bases that can be purchased.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Vince, I just went through the same process of choosing a trim router. I went from one to the other, trying them out by just holding them and pretending I was actually doing some work. I found that the DW611 and the new Bosch to be a little bit cumbersome in my hand. Not that that is a bad thing mind you, but I wanted something smaller. I wound up buying the Makita 1 1/4 trim router. It has several different bases, (sold separately of course), with dust collection ports, and it fit my hand nicely. Great little tool. 
I realize this doesn't answer your initial question, but I did find the newer Bosch to be too big for my taste. Just my opinion.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I have to agree with the "feelings" being a better judge. I didn't have an outlet nearby when I made my choice with the Colt but it's done its job well and I have no complaints. Actually it may have been on my Camel Camel Camel list and got a really good price for the kit. Either way, if you can handle the different choices I'd try that and see if any makes a difference. Keep in mind the Colt is available in 1 and 1.25 HP also.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've looked at the new colt and the 611, both really are intermediate sized routers. I have and enjoy using the older colt, have all the accessories for it, and use it often. I just don't like the idea of buying all those accessories again. If I were to buy one, based strictly on feel, it would be the 611. The Colt, good as it is, just feels more awkward than the DeWalt. My opinion only.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

vchiarelli said:


> Ok, I know it's personal preference but I'd like opinions on the two routers listed above.
> 
> Does anyone have the newer Bosch GKF125CEK?
> How do you like it?
> ...


i really like my 611. its my first small router so i dont have anything to compare it to. theres no edge guide for the standard base but other than that its outstanding. i'd buy it again in a heartbeat


----------

